# Escondido Weather late march, early April?



## chemteach (Apr 14, 2008)

Planning out the next few years of travel...   

I looked at weather.com and March averages 70, April averages 75, May 78.  The 75 sounds like great weather - what are people's experiences with spring break at Lawrence Welk?

Thanks!


----------



## Fisch (Apr 14, 2008)

Spring is excellent weather here.

However, this weekend was historically hot.  Fri-Sun itwas in the 90's.  Pretty damn hot, so we took the boat to the Lake to wakeboard and have lunch


----------



## Bob B (Apr 14, 2008)

It's been many years but when we were there over spring break the weather was pretty cool.  We only had one day that was warm enough for the pool.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Apr 14, 2008)

I also live in Escondido, and I would agree that it's a hodge-podge, and you never know from year-to-year or even from week-to-week exactly WHAT weather is going to be blowing through. Our weather patterns seem to come and go, and it also depends whether your Easter break is in March or April.  April tends to have much warmer weather than March.  But my daughter's birthday is June 6th, and even as late as June we never know if we'll have sunshine or gloom on any particular weekend.  

It's always interesting to me that people come to Southern California to warm up for Spring Break, but lots of Southern Californian head to Mexico (Cabo, Puerto Vallarta or Cancun) for Spring Break to warm up.  But whether it's Southern California or Mexico -- in the Spring you'll want to make sure the resort has a HEATED pool.  

March and April are both great for activities in Southern California -- sightseeing, Disney, Sea World, Zoo, museums... but it's probably not the best time for a week at the beach or the poolside, unless you're here when we have some of our new "global warming days".... like this week... in the 90's.  I had to take the flannel sheets off the bed.  I guess winter's over.

Just my two cents worth.
--- Rene McDaniel


----------



## chemteach (Apr 14, 2008)

Are the Lawrence Welk pools heated?


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 14, 2008)

We have the following exchange.

Lawrence Welk Resort Villas • LW2 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 14, April 04, 2009 - April 11, 2009  

Looking forward to visiting with our two grandsons, ages 6 & 8 .

I would be interested in the answer on heated pool, too.


----------



## chemteach (Apr 14, 2008)

riverdees05 said:


> We have the following exchange.
> 
> Lawrence Welk Resort Villas • LW2 (2 bedrooms)
> Week: 14, April 04, 2009 - April 11, 2009
> ...



I'm in a quandary - I have that same week for next year.  We travel with my parents, DH and 3 children (3 to 8).  I reserved LWR thinking  my search for Westin Mission Hills would not come through.  Much to my surprise, I got a 1 BR match, and then a 2 BR match, so I'm trying to decide whether to still go to Lawrence Welk or to go on our yearly vacation to Palm Springs.  Palm Springs is pretty much guaranteed to be great weather (maybe even too hot) but it would be nice to try a different place and I keep reading great things about the Welk resort.

It's hard being a timeshare exchanger...


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 14, 2008)

If Welk is the Welk Resort and not Villas on the Green, the sleeping capacity is only 6, so that may have some part to play if you are traveling with 7 people. The Villas on the Green are lock-offs so if you get both sides it will sleep 8. It should be a nice time of year and lots of places to go to from Escondido as well. And yes, pools should be heated.
Liz


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 15, 2008)

What is be bed arrangement on the 2 bedroom, sleeps 6?  What are the laundry facilities?  Do they have internet service?


----------



## chemteach (Apr 15, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> If Welk is the Welk Resort and not Villas on the Green, the sleeping capacity is only 6, so that may have some part to play if you are traveling with 7 people. The Villas on the Green are lock-offs so if you get both sides it will sleep 8.
> Liz



It's a lock-off sleep 8 unit.  Thanks!


----------



## lprstn (Apr 15, 2008)

Also, for me the beach water was FREEZING! brrrr.  However we wore shorts and wind breakers.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 17, 2008)

The LWR villas are a king size bed in the master bedroom and two twins in the other and a sofa bed (probably a queen) in the living room.
Liz


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 18, 2008)

Do they have washer/dryer in each unit?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, the older resort does and I believe the Villas does also. Makes it easy to pack light. Last time we were there we ate a delightful little French restaurant  on the main drag in Escondido. South side of the street, white tablecloths, can't recall the name. Escondido is only about 10 minutes away from Welk and has restaurants, movies, plays, department stores and also a Trader Joes.
Liz


----------



## Debbyd57 (Apr 19, 2008)

We stayed there a few years ago the first week of April.  The weather was unusually rainy according to my sister.  The weather was warm enough for us to wear shorts and people were swimming in the pool.  I think it was mostly in the lower and mid 70's.   Debby


----------



## Jaybee (Apr 24, 2008)

We've owned week 15 at LWRV, which has been the second or third week in April.  This year, we were there from 4/13-20, and the day we arrived was very hot.  Surprise!  It's tough to say what the "average" temps might be.  I'm not sure there is such a thing here anymore.  The remainder of our week was quite cool mornings and evenings, but sunny and a bit breezy during the day.  In the past, we've experienced a couple of days of rain.  Very hot temps that time of year are pretty unusual, in my experience.  The pools are heated, so we had plenty of sunshine and swimming.
The day before we left, it was grey and grismal until about 3pm.  
In the older villas, the guest bedroom has two queen beds, not twins, and the laundry facilities consist of a washer/dryer stack, very handy.  We love that place!  Jean


----------

